

We’ve got a $35 Firefox OS phone, what do you want to know? - avsaro
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/09/weve-got-a-35-firefox-os-phone-what-do-you-want-to-know/

======
niutech
Does it use ZRAM? Can it play music while browsing? Is there a keyboard lag
when typing?

